# Umove is it any good



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Have any of you used this product and if so is it any good I am thinking of buying some for Maggie who has a bit of arthritis in her front legs


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I really rate the Yumove advance as you will see from this thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-yumove-advance.html?highlight=yumove+advance

I've also tried Indie on Yumove young and active which really didn't make any difference to her and both of my boys are on Yumove working dog and I can't really say that has helped them although I'm pretty sure others have had good results from it. It might be worth giving them a ring to see which product they recommend for Maggie although you will find you can get it cheaper than directly from lintebells if you shop around on line - apart from the Advance which is only available from them or on prescription.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply wonder if the vet would prescribe the advance one will phone him Monday and ask maybe


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've used it and whilst I haven't been disappointed with it, it's not the best we've tried. I have three on GWF Joint Aid and am very happy with it, but they're on it for general maintenance rather than existing problems. I have also been very pleased with Mobile Bones, that would be my first choice, but it's not cost effective for three.

However you say Maggie has arthritis - that is different to just general stiffness and typical old age mobility issues. It's a chronic and painful condition, and needs to be managed under the care of a vet. My boy with arthritis in his hips and hocks is on Cosequin as recommended by the vet, with pain relief when required, and he does very well. But you really do need to set out a management plan with your vet for arthritis, not treat with over the counter supplements off your own back.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I am finding YuMove good for Shadow, it was recommended by the vet as a supplement together with pain killers prescribed by the vet. 

I think the supplement part of that is important - if a dog has arthritis it needs to be used as part of a wider treatment plan agreed to with your vet, not as a stand alone treatment - it's not something that is cured.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Another vote for Mobile Bones.
I think you can get a free sample of Yumove.
I tried it but with no issues to resolve cant comment on how effective it is.
Mobile bones sorted my little terriers on/off slight limp and my OAP cat's stiffness. A friend's dog had luxating patella and it worked as well as vets meds


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Another vote for Mobile Bones.
> *I think you can get a free sample of Yumove.*
> I tried it but with no issues to resolve cant comment on how effective it is.
> Mobile bones sorted my little terriers on/off slight limp and my OAP cat's stiffness. A friend's dog had luxating patella and it worked as well as vets meds


Just to point out though - Yumove takes about 6 weeks to have any effect so a free sample wouldn't really tell you whether its helping or not. Indie has severe arthritic changes to both elbows and to a lesser extent to both back legs. The Yumove Advance doesn't completely replace her NSAID treatment but it has meant we can reduce her dose to once a day and she is far more active on that regime than she was on the Rimadyl alone. Being more active has also helped shift a bit of weight so its a win win for us.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I've used it and whilst I haven't been disappointed with it, it's not the best we've tried. I have three on GWF Joint Aid and am very happy with it, but they're on it for general maintenance rather than existing problems. I have also been very pleased with Mobile Bones, that would be my first choice, but it's not cost effective for three.
> 
> However you say Maggie has arthritis - that is different to just general stiffness and typical old age mobility issues. It's a chronic and painful condition, and needs to be managed under the care of a vet. My boy with arthritis in his hips and hocks is on Cosequin as recommended by the vet, with pain relief when required, and he does very well. But you really do need to set out a management plan with your vet for arthritis, not treat with over the counter supplements off your own back.


She is already on anti inflammatory drugs from the vet they are not sure if it is arthritis or just general stiffness due to old age so I wanted to get something just as a good supplement


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

shirleystarr said:


> She is already on anti inflammatory drugs from the vet they are not sure if it is arthritis or just general stiffness due to old age so I wanted to get something just as a good supplement


What is she on? It might be worth discussing that too if you feel it isn't quite giving her what she needs. We had to play around for the best part of a year to find the drug and dosage that best suited Jake. It's tricky to get right.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Just to point out though - Yumove takes about 6 weeks to have any effect so a free sample wouldn't really tell you whether its helping or not. Indie has severe arthritic changes to both elbows and to a lesser extent to both back legs. The Yumove Advance doesn't completely replace her NSAID treatment but it has meant we can reduce her dose to once a day and she is far more active on that regime than she was on the Rimadyl alone. Being more active has also helped shift a bit of weight so its a win win for us.


I quite agree and with nothing to resolve, it wouldn't have had a fair trial over 6 weeks so I can't comment fairly on Yumove.

Mobile Bones worked for mine a lot quicker than 6 weeks. I see a difference after a couple of doses. One dose keeps my OAP cat fine for weeks.
It's quite possible that after 6 weeks Yumove is more effective than Mobile Bones. Who knows..........................................

When you find something that works, you are obviously going to stick with it and then again, what works for one isn't necessarily going to for another.

We can only list our findings and hope OP's can find some help amongst them


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I quite agree and with nothing to resolve, it wouldn't have had a fair trial over 6 weeks so I can't comment fairly on Yumove.
> 
> Mobile Bones worked for mine a lot quicker than 6 weeks. I see a difference after a couple of doses. One dose keeps my OAP cat fine for weeks.
> It's quite possible that after 6 weeks Yumove is more effective than Mobile Bones. Who knows..........................................
> ...


Absolutely agree but that wasn't really what I meant. I meant that a free trial of Yumove isn't really worth bothering with as you (not you but in general) need to give it 6 weeks to tell if its going to work or not and usually free trials wouldn't give you more than a few days worth.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

She is on NSAID's Rimadyl


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I really rate Yumove.
Had my old girl, Phoenix on it, 4 a day. She transformed, from a sluggish, lame elderly lady to a bad, noisy, energetic girl :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> Have any of you used this product and if so is it any good I am thinking of buying some for Maggie who has a bit of arthritis in her front legs


I did try yumove for Kobi, I think it might have helped a bit, but nothing outstanding difference wise. I then tried Mobile Bones and its made a lot of difference. Somethings work better on one dog and not so well on another though. Maybe try the yumove and give it a fair go, if it works then great, if you don't think it does, then maybe try the mobile bones.

I have told a couple of neighbours about MB and they say its really helped, ones an aging yorkie with stiffness when rising and jumping up and things like trying to go up stairs, they say it worked on him. The others a BC with a lower level HD that started having probs as he aged and his owners say its really made a difference too. So maybe worth bearing in mind if your not happy after trying yumove.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Where would I buy mobile bones please


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> Where would I buy mobile bones please


Pets at home do it or did, they do yumove as well too, I got it in there when I tried Kobi on it pre MB. My pet shop orders it for me, or you can get it direct even.

Looks like the still do the improvement in 3 weeks or your money back too, according to the website and a free sample pack.

Mobile Bones | Dog Supplement for Arthritis and Joint Health


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Pets at home do it or did, they do yumove as well too, I got it in there when I tried Kobi on it pre MB. My pet shop orders it for me, or you can get it direct even.
> 
> Looks like the still do the improvement in 3 weeks or your money back too, according to the website and a free sample pack.
> 
> Mobile Bones | Dog Supplement for Arthritis and Joint Health


Thanks I already buy Bionic Biotic from them for Lucy so will try this for Maggie


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Sent an e mail as there is a dropdown list and I have no idea which to buy 
1x
3x
6x
or 12x as I don't know what those mean


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

shirleystarr said:


> Sent an e mail as there is a dropdown list and I have no idea which to buy
> 1x
> 3x
> 6x
> or 12x as I don't know what those mean


That's how many packets you want...


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

SixStar said:


> That's how many packets you want...


Oh many thanks I could not work it out old age setting in


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

It is absolutely wonderful! My GSD was unable to move without pain despite being on Metacam etc. The vet was ready to put her on Tramadol but we decided to try Yumove first. In 2 weeks she was having walks again. She is happy again. 
I hope it works for your dog. 
I get it in bulk from Amazon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> Oh many thanks I could not work it out old age setting in


Sorry didn't see you were having problems was off elsewhere, glad six stars helped you sort it out.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sorry didn't see you were having problems was off elsewhere, glad six stars helped you sort it out.


Yes all sorted now have ordered 1 to see how she goes They are good with customer services too they reply to e mail very fast 
The reason I chose this one 1st is that the other product I bought for Lucy's itching skin is really helping and a money back policy too cant say fairer than that


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> Yes all sorted now have ordered 1 to see how she goes They are good with customer services too they reply to e mail very fast
> The reason I chose this one 1st is that the other product I bought for Lucy's itching skin is really helping and a money back policy too cant say fairer than that


I did exactly the same as you - had great results with Bionic Biotics so their joint supplement was my first choice
Hope you find it as good as I have


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I did exactly the same as you - had great results with Bionic Biotics so their joint supplement was my first choice
> Hope you find it as good as I have


That's great to know thanks for letting me know


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bo's been on Yumove for just over 6 months now. I put her on it just before she had her op on her knee as the consequence of her injury/surgery is a bit of arthritis in the joint. It was actually recommended as part of her treatment plan by my vet, both regular and ortho. So to be honest, I don't know whether it does anything, but as she's completely sound in the leg perhaps it is doing something! I intend to keep her on it. I buy the 300 pots which are around the £33-34 mark.


----------

